# pigeons who eat thier eggs



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

A have a pair of birds who eat their eggs. This is really frustrating because it's one of my better pairs. Is this normal? did they eat them because maybe their wasn't enough food? what can I do???? Someone with any insight, please respond!!!!!

ludus


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I do not have any experience with pigeons that eat their own eggs. My guess is that it is one of the pair that is doing the eating, something that should be discouraged.
If you can determine if it is one bird or both birds would help to solve this thing.
You could seperate them, and pair them up with other birds. Keep us posted please.
Regards


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Here is some advice from Marrion Isaac...
Birds will often eat their own and others' eggs, to obtain calcium in a deficient diet. They are likely deficient if they are laying eggs or if their diet is incomplete. An all seed diet is notoriously inadequate, being high fat and low nutrient. Birds will become deficient in vitamin A in particular, which will cause a number of symptoms and illness.
An alternative to seed diet is a high quality pigeon pellet. Other than that, a multi grain diet (peas, corn, etc) along with a variety of fresh foods is appropriate. 
They must have calcium added to their diet. Try a small particle oyster shell. Put a small amount in a dish and they will quickly go for this. Eating the contents of the egg as well as the calcium-rich shell is often indicative of a poor diet. Birds also appreciate chopped up hard boiled eggs occasionally.
Best,
Marian


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Joel (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ludus,
just wondering if you've solved the problem with your birds? Have you actually seen them eating the eggs or could it be possible something else was getting them ie. snakes or rats? Snakes wouldnt leave anything behind but rats may leave shell fragments. 

joel


----------

